# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Статистика VirusDetector  >  Отчет CyberHelper - статистика сервиса VirusDetector за период 18.08.2019 - 25.08.2019

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено карантинов: *7*, суммарный объем: *297* мб Извлечено файлов: *189*, суммарный объем: *637* мб Признаны легитимными: *97* Признаны опасными или потенциально-опасными: *0* Новые разновидности вредоносных программ, обнаруженные CyberHelper: *0* Ожидают классификации: *92*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

